# Pork Butt - Is this A Good Deal and What Do I Do With IT?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

So, they have something called 'Pork Boston Butt' on sale. Maybe these are northern pigs? :heh: Anyway, the package actually says 'shoulder roast' so I have no idea why they are called 'butt's'. They are on sale for $.99 a pound which seems like a really good price for pork. They are all natural, minimally processed with nothing added that is listed on the package. I picked up one that is 8 pounds and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it and should I buy a bunch more at that price.

Should I cut it up into 1 pound meals for the boys? Is there a bone under all that meat and can they eat the bone from it? It seems like a great deal so I'm hoping you all say "Yes, go and buy some more". 

Of course, my husband said ' is that for us?' I told him he could have a pack of the $.69 chicken quarters to cook for us.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

A shoulder butt from boston? That's a new one on me!

And a fantastic price. I bet there's a bone in there but it may be pretty big. 

Tell hubby I said sorry he only gets to eat cheap chicken while the dogs get the pork shoulder butt. My hubby is right there with him.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Its Pork Shoulder and yes there is a rather large bone in the center of it. We cut away most of the meat and then give the meaty bones as a treat  I always stock up on it when it reaches 99 cents a lb


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> So, they have something called 'Pork Boston Butt' on sale. Maybe these are northern pigs? :heh: Anyway, the package actually says 'shoulder roast' so I have no idea why they are called 'butt's'. They are on sale for $.99 a pound which seems like a really good price for pork. They are all natural, minimally processed with nothing added that is listed on the package. I picked up one that is 8 pounds and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it and should I buy a bunch more at that price.
> 
> Should I cut it up into 1 pound meals for the boys? Is there a bone under all that meat and can they eat the bone from it? It seems like a great deal so I'm hoping you all say "Yes, go and buy some more".
> 
> Of course, my husband said ' is that for us?' I told him he could have a pack of the $.69 chicken quarters to cook for us.


Thats strange. We have Boston Butts everywhere here, but I just always assumed it was a roast from the hind quarter. Why its called "Boston" I don't know, maybe it originated there. But, Bostons are really popular here in Bama.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I get excited about pork butt when it is on sale for $1.29/lb here!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I found some pork butt for $1.29 a lb and bough 30lbs. I ended up finding out it was enhanced, so I didn't get anymore. Mine was boneless though (it said on the package). 

I'd say GO FOR IT!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They usually do have a bone in them. I give the bone to a dog.

I can find them here for 0.99$ a lb and I just cut them up and feed with other stuff since pork gives them farts.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i think pork shoulder and butt are different....unless the boston part makes it a shoulder? I make pulled pork with the butt I buy and it has a much smaller bone than the huge one in the shoulders I buy for my dog (the shoulder bone weighs about a 1lb). either way, I like to feed fatty cuts of pork to murphy, (especially with the skin on) so I stock up when I see it on sale for .99/lb. I usually cut off a bunch of chunks and freeze those and then give him the bone with meat still on it as a rec bone. he really loves gnawing meat off it and it takes a while to get it off


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just cut the thing up. It had a fairly large bone on the end, and quite a lot of fat on the bottom. I'll give that fattier parts to Rocky and the leaner parts to Shade. And I'll wait until I get two bones and let them have them for rec bones. I left some meat on the bone. It's a little sharp, but my guys aren't great chewers so I'm sure it will take them awhile to work on it. It just took them each 20 minutes to work their way through a chicken quarter! They had to bite it, then lick it for awhile (like they were apologizing for biting it), then nibble it, then bite it again, then lick awhile .....etc. God forbid I ever give them a whole animal, they'd try to resuscitate it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

isn't it also picnic roast? 

the top is called one thing and the bottom is called the other.

at any rate, great price.

buy buy buy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you have polite well mannered dogs. Maybe they don't want to hurt its feelings by eating it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Every time I get them I cut out the bone. I get nervous cause the bone is so big and Avery has been known to break his teeth. 1.29/lb is a good price here, so I'd stock up at .99!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The other day I was shopping for my boss and I decided to call Drew and say hi.

I mentioned to him that pork shoulder/butt picnic cuts were on sale again for 0.99$ lb.

He said "WALK AWAY!"

Hahaha He is so right. Our freezer is packed or I would have gladly grabbed a few


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, go and buy some more


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

A good cut to feed. Save the extra fat that is on the bottom to mix with leaner meats.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

chowder said:


> It just took them each 20 minutes to work their way through a chicken quarter! They had to bite it, then lick it for awhile (like they were apologizing for biting it), then nibble it, then bite it again, then lick awhile .....etc. God forbid I ever give them a whole animal, they'd try to resuscitate it.


Now that cracked me up.  

Funny, Mateo does that too, sometimes.... the licking thing. He will dig into the meaty boneless parts of his meal, saving the bony "work" for the end. He'll sort of pause, take a deep sigh... look at the back/neck/quarter... lick it a bit... another sigh of resignation/pity/who knows what...lick it again... and then, finally, chomp chomp, swallow.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know malia looks at me when i give her beef ribs....she wants me to strip the meat off and premasticate it for her, so she doesn't have to work.

she pushes the ribs around, looks at me, whines, licks, repeats the look....and then finally, like the martyr she is, settles down and eats.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Thats strange. We have Boston Butts everywhere here, but I just always assumed it was a roast from the hind quarter. Why its called "Boston" I don't know, maybe it originated there. But, Bostons are really popular here in Bama.


Here in good 'ol south cackalacky too...have always heard of them just never eat them :wink:.



Sprocket said:


> The other day I was shopping for my boss and I decided to call Drew and say hi.
> 
> I mentioned to him that pork shoulder/butt picnic cuts were on sale again for 0.99$ lb.
> 
> ...


LOL, this was Charlie last week. We went into BI-LO'S to pick up one thing...well, I had to cruise the meat market...come 'on. I started grabbing like crazy...I mean they were having a HUGE sale...couldn't miss it. I had may arms full and Charlie walked over took every pack out of my hands and put them back.  He was like "really, we can barely close the freezer door".


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

south cackalacky -- love it.

that's the word i got from honey when the emu database opened and i'm sitting at the computer, waiting for it so i can be first....i wanted five cases....he said two. 

so two it was. we have absolutely no room for two cases. LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Here in good 'ol south cackalacky too...have always heard of them just never eat them :wink:.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, this was Charlie last week. We went into BI-LO'S to pick up one thing...well, I had to cruise the meat market...come 'on. I started grabbing like crazy...I mean they were having a HUGE sale...couldn't miss it. I had may arms full and Charlie walked over took every pack out of my hands and put them back.  He was like "really, we can barely close the freezer door".


LMAO!

We really are crazy.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> so two it was. we have absolutely no room for two cases. LOL


:frown: who would ever thunk it...not being able to buy more meat would be a sad day, lol



Sprocket said:


> LMAO!
> 
> We really are crazy.


crazy is not even the word...my freezer looks like i'm preparing for a famine and its all for *ONE* dog

it is hysterical...i know when people come view the house while its for sale and open the cabinets - no food, the fridge - no food, then the freezer...they are saying "like meat much"

i should mark it "dog food"...bet that would make them wonder


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, I wish meat lasted long enough in this house for our freezer to be overflowing. I feel like I can fill our freezer to the brim and then before I know it it's empty again and I have to go stock up. Then again we do have 10 carnivores living in this house... sighhh. I can't wait until I move somewhere where I can get scrap meat!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

frogdog said:


> LOL, this was Charlie last week. We went into BI-LO'S to pick up one thing...well, I had to cruise the meat market...come 'on. I started grabbing like crazy...I mean they were having a HUGE sale...couldn't miss it. I had may arms full and Charlie walked over took every pack out of my hands and put them back.  He was like "really, we can barely close the freezer door".



Yep, I just told my husband that we had to eat something out of the freezer because everyone here told me that I had to buy those pork butts. We still have three whole turkeys in the one freezer, plus a ton of chicken quarters from the last sale. Now the chicken quarters are on sale again, plus the butt's are on sale. So......we are eating a turkey this weekend, whether anyone wants too or not!

And the dogs LOVED the pork butts. They are both also really enjoying chewing on whole meat now instead of the ground. I haven't seen them this excited to eat in a long time. Rocky swears he is now a 'wolf' instead of a 'woof' .


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

The pork butt I buy is often presliced into steaks. I always take the bone out. It seems to be a small piece of bone per slice, and I don't see the point of giving bone if my dogs aren't going to chew it and just swallow it. Also, there is something about it being a small, hard, and odd shaped piece of bone that I don't like. Plus removing it makes for a good source of boneless meat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> crazy is not even the word...my freezer looks like i'm preparing for a famine and its all for *ONE* dog


One little bitty dog. You should mark it "dog food" with a photo of Yogi. That would confuse them for sure.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> :frown: who would ever thunk it...not being able to buy more meat would be a sad day, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should mark it "Dog Meat".

That will get them really thinking!


----------

